# Update Your Profiles



## Burrows (11 Nov 2005)

Please ensure your rank field in your profile, as well as your signature (if it indicated rank)  shows C/ "rank here" or Cadet "rank here" as to separate the cadets from the CF members.

This is also in effect for the air cadets as well.


----------



## condor888000 (12 Nov 2005)

Kyle, you want that for the air cadets in here as well? Just wondering, as LAC, FSgt, WO2 and WO1 are no longer used by the forces.......


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Nov 2005)

It applies to all cadets.


----------



## condor888000 (12 Nov 2005)

Alright, thanks, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (2 Dec 2005)

Just thought you might want to add something about appointments as well. Just because I know there will be some wist guy who makes his picture a rank and just puts title in signature block BSM, DSM, CSM, RSM or whatever.


----------



## Dane (6 Dec 2005)

Perhaps you should ask that Cadet rank by mandatory with a position, because C/CSM is incorrect. You *are* appointed as a CSM, but in a Cadet Unit with your Cadet rank appoinment.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (6 Dec 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Kyle, you want that for the air cadets in here as well? Just wondering, as LAC, FSgt, WO2 and WO1 are no longer used by the forces.......



To not be mistaken by former RCAF LAC, FSgt, WO2, and WO1 (if they spend time online), or members of the RAF with these ranks (who would go onto Army.ca)

Good day!


----------



## Burrows (6 Dec 2005)

Cadet CSM, DSM, Sqn WO, etc will work.


----------



## condor888000 (6 Dec 2005)

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> To not be mistaken by former RCAF LAC, FSgt, WO2, and WO1 (if they spend time online), or members of the RAF with these ranks (who would go onto Army.ca)



Good point sir, did not think of that.


----------



## c.jacob (14 Dec 2005)

Just as a note.  Anyone who held the rank of a Cadet Chief Warrant Officer may want to write out Cadet in full rather than putting C/.  I've had some reg force guys thinking I was trying to pass myself off as a Command Chief Warrant Officer.  It was unintentional but I thought I should share that.


----------



## ouyin2000 (14 Dec 2005)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Just as a note.   Anyone who held the rank of a Cadet Chief Warrant Officer may want to write out Cadet in full rather than putting C/.   I've had some reg force guys thinking I was trying to pass myself off as a Command Chief Warrant Officer.   It was unintentional but I thought I should share that.


Good point...unfortunately (to get into technicalities) Command Chief is abreviated as just CCWO


----------



## c.jacob (21 Dec 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Good point...unfortunately (to get into technicalities) Command Chief is abreviated as just CCWO




  I realize that but it still doesn't stop some people from flying off the handle.  I'm just trying to save anyone from some useless arguments.


----------



## ZipperHead (21 Dec 2005)

Jacob said:
			
		

> I realize that but it still doesn't stop some people from flying off the handle.  I'm just trying to save anyone from some useless arguments.



I assume that you are talking about me flying off the handle when I questioned/busted you on the use of "retired" to indicate that you were no longer in cadets, as opposed to retiring your rank, which you can use after use after serving 10 years. If you consider that useless, that's OK. Just think what I consider your opinion......

Al


----------



## c.jacob (21 Dec 2005)

I didn't mention that.  I was wrong and changed it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2005)

Back on topic please.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

I think it is important for air cadets, army etc to distinguish their rank from the ranks of actual CF members. A real Sergeant and a Sergeant from the air/army cadets are two very different people with even more diverging backgrounds. A Sergeant in the CF is potentially someone who fought in a big warzone and has lots of wartime experiences while an Air Cadet Sergeant is only a teenager so you get the idea. 

I think the moderators are being very reasonable about this matter and I think cadets can really distinguish themselves by mentioning their cadet affiliation in their spoken cadet rank.

I, for example, was an air cadet so when I speak about my time as an Air Cadet Sergeant I help my position by recognizing the fact I was a Cadet Sergeant. 

Are there any Air Cadet forums here in Canada? If not I think one could be set up. If the moderators would like to help start one up I'd be willing to learn.


----------



## ouyin2000 (17 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> Are there any Air Cadet forums here in Canada? If not I think one could be set up. If the moderators would like to help start one up I'd be willing to learn.


Check out Cadet World at www.cadet-world.com


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Thanks!

As you can tell I'm an Air Force guy.

Have a good day!


----------

